# Croc 'cage of death' breaks with two inside



## Fuscus (Oct 16, 2011)

Holy snapping crocodile Batman:shock:
Croc 'cage of death' breaks with two inside - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)


----------



## SteveNT (Oct 16, 2011)

Lives up to it's name dont you think


----------



## Kenno (Oct 16, 2011)

News worthy?


----------



## Waterrat (Oct 16, 2011)

Croc 'cage of death' breaks .......

The cage didn't break, the cable did. Darwin media must be starving for stories.


----------



## Tassie97 (Oct 16, 2011)

are they croc skin belts :/


----------



## dangles (Oct 16, 2011)

Tassie97 said:


> are they croc skin belts :/


well considering you can buy crocodile meat from farmed crocs, it wouldnt surprise me if they were using the skins from these for other uses


----------



## spyder6052 (Oct 16, 2011)

they mainly farm the crocs for their skins (and everything they make is bloody expensive)

and yes the NTNews is always putting up excelent stories on the front page of the paper..... saturdays had a story of a donkey being towed behind a car by a 13 year old..... Boy, 13, caught driving with loaded guns, dead donkey | News | NT News | Darwin, Northern Territory, Australia | ntnews.com.au


----------



## Fuscus (Oct 16, 2011)

Kenno said:


> News worthy?


Good question! But I posted it anyhow


----------



## Bel03 (Oct 16, 2011)

spyder6052 said:


> Boy, 13, caught driving with loaded guns, dead donkey | News | NT News | Darwin, Northern Territory, Australia | ntnews.com.au



Thats........different!


----------



## Darlyn (Oct 16, 2011)

Bel711 said:


> Thats........different!



Not really that different


----------



## Bel03 (Oct 16, 2011)

Darlyn said:


> Not really that different




Maybe not up there......but definately nothing ive seen in my area!


----------



## SteveNT (Oct 16, 2011)

We're not a Nanny state yet. 

All those blokes fighting in the 2 World wars shot rabbits as 10 or 12 year olds. Knowing how a gun works is not a disaster, allowing people with no knowledge of guns and their consequences to have access to them is!

I learned to drive (with carved blocks) when I was 10. Theory being if something happened to the Old Man on our bush trips we might still get home. No Epirbs or Sat phones in the 60's.

My daughter learned to drive a dinghy before she learned to ride a bike. All depends where you are and what you do.

There's a lot of bush kids can drive a car, shoot a rifle and drag home the dog food. You mexicans need a bit more real world IMO.


----------



## mmafan555 (Oct 17, 2011)

SteveNT said:


> We're not a Nanny state yet.
> 
> All those blokes fighting in the 2 World wars shot rabbits as 10 or 12 year olds. Knowing how a gun works is not a disaster, allowing people with no knowledge of guns and their consequences to have access to them is!



I find both sides of that argument to be hopeless...If a loonatic wants to kill people he is going to do so regardless if every 5th person has a gun or every 5000th person has a gun

Banning guns is pointless..and I hate to say that as I have lost good friends to gun violence...In America it doesn't matter if you have the most strict/least strict gun regulations and laws of all time...it is pretty easy to get a gun if you really want to. I honestly wish Guns were never invented and think they are horrible destructive inventions...but since they are here I think their is no point to trying to ban/put harsh regulations on them...Whether or not you have the most restrictive gun laws or the least...if a wackjob wants to go on a rampage their isn't much you can do to stop it.




SteveNT said:


> There's a lot of bush kids can drive a car, shoot a rifle and drag home the dog food. *You mexicans need a bit more real world IMO*.




Uh what?

Like I said both arguments are pointless...Alot of naive/ignorant people like to say that "everyone packing heat" would prevent one of these Norway type massacres...And thats just idiotic....It won't anymore so than if guns were banned.


----------



## yommy (Oct 17, 2011)

SteveNT said:


> We're not a Nanny state yet.
> 
> All those blokes fighting in the 2 World wars shot rabbits as 10 or 12 year olds. Knowing how a gun works is not a disaster, allowing people with no knowledge of guns and their consequences to have access to them is!
> 
> ...



Best time of my life was spent in the NT with work. Proud to say my kids were born there. 
Unless you've been fortuneate enough to experience the country and lifestyle, southerners will never really have an idea.

Would of been a crazy experience for those tourist, crocosurus cove would be one of the best reptile exhibits i've been to......


----------



## saratoga (Oct 17, 2011)

Must be pretty stressful for the croc having that cage dumped in it's territory several times a day.


----------



## Bel03 (Oct 17, 2011)

SteveNT said:


> We're not a Nanny state yet.
> 
> All those blokes fighting in the 2 World wars shot rabbits as 10 or 12 year olds. Knowing how a gun works is not a disaster, allowing people with no knowledge of guns and their consequences to have access to them is!
> 
> ...




Im not sure if this was directed towards my comment about it being ''different' or not........but im guessing it was........& i wasnt actually saying anything negative about Darwin, i just said it isnt common to see a donkey dragged behind a car here........& ummmm im not a 'mexican' :? I love Darwin, i have friends & family that have lived there for years. I also came from a very small country town & yes, we also learnt to drive very young, we just didnt drive around with guns or dragging animals behind us, so yes to me this was different!


----------



## Fuscus (Oct 17, 2011)

SteveNT said:


> drag home the dog food


Those five words lift all the mystery from this story. I had forgotten how many dogs some people have up there. Years ago I stopped of at a station on Cape York to ask permission to camp when about 50 to 100 red and blue healers ran out of the yard and surrounded the car (We were in no danger most laid on their backs and wanted their tummies tickled). Dog food consisted of a camel or two once a week.

Oh - and walking to the station house surround by all these dogs competing for a pat and/or tickle reminded me of Ain't She Tweet


----------



## SteveNT (Oct 17, 2011)

mmafan555 said:


> I find both sides of that argument to be hopeless...If a loonatic wants to kill people he is going to do so regardless if every 5th person has a gun or every 5000th person has a gun
> 
> Banning guns is pointless..and I hate to say that as I have lost good friends to gun violence...In America it doesn't matter if you have the most strict/least strict gun regulations and laws of all time...it is pretty easy to get a gun if you really want to. I honestly wish Guns were never invented and think they are horrible destructive inventions...but since they are here I think their is no point to trying to ban/put harsh regulations on them...Whether or not you have the most restrictive gun laws or the least...if a wackjob wants to go on a rampage their isn't much you can do to stop it.
> 
> ...



The point I was making is that up until recently kids in the bush in Australia grew up with guns, knew the rules and handled them responsibly. In the NT that is often still the case. Kids learn to drive early, learn to shoot for dinner (or dog food) and what the police came across would not have been blinked at by people in that area. How was that kid supposed to get the donkey home? Lift it onto the ute? Carry it home?

There is a real divide these days between the nanny state "wrap your kids in cotton wool" city mob and the practical, give your kids skills and responsibility people in the bush. Happily in the NT we still do the latter.

I didn't say anything about banning guns, they are an excellent tool, used appropriately.

The reference to Mexicans refers to the southern (and eastern) states of Australia who constantly try to impose their dull and unrealistic urban morality on those of us living in harsh but rewarding real world.


----------



## snakeynewbie (Oct 17, 2011)

Don't worry Steve, some of us mexicans knew what you were getting at 


When I was 12 our parents and some of my friends parents used to drop us off in the bush and we'd hike for a couple of days and meet them at an arranged location. I was the oldest and my brother would have been the youngest at 10, given I'm only 28 it seems like we would have been the exception as kids growing up in Melbourne in the 80s though. But we had skills, all of knew relevent first aid, we could all read maps and use a compass and well before then we had been the out til dusk kind of kids. 

Now that I'm grown and have kids of my own I've discovered that I'm yet to meet anyone else my age who grew up in the city who was fortunate enough to have experiences like that, most people tell me that it's lucky we weren't killed, if you ask me though we weren't in any danger, we knew the area, we knew how to look after ourselves and we knew what to do in an emergency, we'd probably have done better in a crises than most of the adults I know :lol:


----------



## SteveNT (Oct 17, 2011)

Yep Withya!

Some people are lucky with parents, you were and I was.... but I still chucked a wobbly as a teenager. Ran away from home at 15. never really went back. But I always knew I had their support. Still do and versa visa.

It's like shedding I think. You come out of it new!

Anyway thanks, I know there are people like you down there flying the good flag and it's appeciated.


----------



## mmafan555 (Oct 17, 2011)

SteveNT said:


> The point I was making is that up until recently kids in the bush in Australia grew up with guns, knew the rules and handled them responsibly. In the NT that is often still the case. Kids learn to drive early, learn to shoot for dinner (or dog food) and what the police came across would not have been blinked at by people in that area. How was that kid supposed to get the donkey home? Lift it onto the ute? Carry it home?



I wasn't taking any shots at your point..... just mindless ranting..And like I said I don't care about gun laws/lack of gun laws because it is a pointless debate ( at least in America).. Any nutcase get get their hands on a gun if they really want to.....I have lost friends to gun violence so I am very very anti-gun but, I don't care one way or the other about gun laws.

Are you a libertarian?

I agree on the nanny state...That mentality annoys the hell out of me..We have it in America to with elected officials thinking they "know" better than the people...as if we aren't smart enough to make decisions on their own..Whats even worse is the surveillance state...cameras at every light intersection, cameras everywhere...really scary stuff but I will be long out of the country if it gets any worse. 



SteveNT said:


> There is a real divide these days between the nanny state "wrap your kids in cotton wool" city mob and the practical, give your kids skills and responsibility people in the bush. Happily in the NT we still do the latter.



Thanks for that info. I am guessing the southern states ( Victoria, New South Wales etc) would be more left leaning in their politics? While the more rural northern states ( Nt, Queensland) are more right wing? 

Are the northern states really influenced by religion?

I can't really say that America is comparable( except for Alaska) because you could be in the most rural wilderness area in the country...and there would still be a Mcdonalds or Walmart within 30 minutes walking distance

Alaska is the exception through and is a spectacular place. The Alaskan bush is awesome





SteveNT said:


> I didn't say anything about banning guns, they are an excellent tool, used appropriately.



Yea I was just ranting...and I don't want them banned either. I wish they were never invented but now that they are here it is pointless to try to restrict them etc..Technology is a double edged sword unfortunately

They are excellent yet horrible tools at the same time..



SteveNT said:


> The reference to Mexicans refers to the southern (and eastern) states of Australia who constantly try to impose their dull and unrealistic urban morality on those of us living in harsh but rewarding real world.



Thanks I was just curious. Do southern states and the Southerners have this like arrogant elitist mentality where they think they are better than the more rural northerners? You seem to be hinting that.


I would say it is the opposite in America with the south wanting to impose their religious fascist "moralistic" agenda on the whole country. But thats just my perspective and if you asked someone from the South would probably say the opposite.


----------



## SteveNT (Oct 18, 2011)

cheers cobber

what's a libertarian? Do they look after books?


----------



## snakeynewbie (Oct 18, 2011)

Nah there's nothing elitist about the mexican thing, although I suspect the far north probably thinks us mexicans for the most part are pretty soft  

Talking from the background of being a 'mexican' who grew up with a more rural outlook I suspect most city people would see those who live in the real outback as being pretty tough and I don't think a lot of them realise that they are just going about their day to day lives and when you grow up in the bush you know it as well as the city folk know their way around the city streets.


----------



## SteveNT (Oct 18, 2011)

saratoga said:


> Must be pretty stressful for the croc having that cage dumped in it's territory several times a day.



I've met a lot of them. They dont stress for long. That's how they have outsurvived the dinosaurs. 

They are chillingly efficient. I dont know of any species that lives with them that doesn't get eaten by them at least occasionaly.

They demand maximum respect if you want to share country with them.....

.....and also perpex cages that dont break


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Oct 19, 2011)

Kenno said:


> News worthy?



Only in the context of villifying those monstrous, evil crocodiles mate. Guess not a lot interesting goes on in Darwin.


----------

